# GRRR!! Ebay experience advice! (LONG BUT IMPORTANT!)



## PinkRibbons (Jul 21, 2006)

*OK, here's the deal. I'm having a tough time with someone on ebay (user name:




*modeeleganti)*, and need your advice. I'll include the email correspondance as well!*

*I got my sister a Coach wallet on Ebay that I was told was 100% Authentic and unused. So I got it for a great price and my sister was so excited. Well a day or so after she used it, she noticed that the coin area had a hole in the corner. We thought that was strange so I decided to email him. Here's what I said:*

"Hi!

I have a problem with the wallet you sent me. I gave it to my sister for her birthday, and when she put change in it, there is a hole in the lining of the coin pocket. It's in the bottom left corner. She definitly didn't do this herself because she never used the coin part until today (she received the gift yesterday) and it couldn't possibly have happened in transit. I need to know what you will do about this. I spent way too much money to have a damaged wallet when the item description said it was new. Please help to rectify this situation. Either a refund (so I can get her something else) or another wallet. Thanks!

Ashley"

*So he writes back:*

"Hello

I will exchange the wallet, please send the wallet in the exact same condition with the box, booklet, cards and Coach paper to:"

*OK so that's all good so I emailed him and said I'd ship it the next day (he refused to pay for shipping it back, but whatever, that's like a couple bucks). Then Alex wanted me to ask him to see if he could check the other wallets and see if they have holes in them or other defects so we didn't have to get through this again. This was his response:*

"Hello

I don't think I can find a replacement, I only opened one of the wallets that I have in stock and it seems to be the same problem. I can't open every wallet I have in stock but it seems as if they all have the same problem. I was analyzing the wallet and I feel that Coach had no way of closing that gap while keeping that little flap on the coin compartment. I can only offer a refund at this point. "

*Well, personally, I though that was a load of crap. I'm fairly certain Coach doesn't just leave a hole in the coin part so coins can fall into the innards of the wallet (which is what was happening with Alex)! Well anyway, Alex decided she just wanted to keep the wallet (She REALLY wanted it lol), that was fine she would try to fix the hold some way. So I emailed him and told him that. He said thank you and all was dandy.*

*Anyway, then Alex started questioning the authenticity. So she went online and did some research on the wallet (looked at the zoom in of the wallet, etc.) and there were some things OFF. Like all the coach wallets on the coach.com website AND in person have a double line of stitching around the edge, and hers only had a single line of stitching. She says that the "c's" are off and that the zipper part looks NOTHING like her wallet. This pissed me off, because I did not pay for a FAKE wallet. So I emailed him this:*

"After careful consideration and research, my sister (who is a Coach FANATIC) is unhappy with the quality of the wallet, POSSIBLY the authenticity (as was someone else who left you feedback) and we would like a refund. If this is handled in a quick and simple matter, I won't leave any negative feedback, even though we aren't too happy. I would like your address again so I can get this sent. I still have the little cards, the box and the tissue paper (though the tissure paper isn't in the best condition, she had to take it off to look at the wallet.) Thanks. " 

*So he gets RUDE with me and says this:*

"This is ridiculous, it seems you cant make up your mind as to what you want. As for the remark on my feedback. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. But the wallet is authentic. Also is the wallet in the exact same condition (unused)? I wont issue a refund if there are any signs of where."

*So NOW all of a sudden, he won't issue a refund if there is wear (which there ISN'T. It's been in her purse the whole time), when before he was more than willing to offer a refund because of the hole. So I write him back:*

*"*Listen, there is no need to get rude. At first we were OK with it, but my sister started having doubts on the authenticity, because she couldn't belive an authentic coach wallet would have that hole in the coin part. We did some research (we went to Dillards and looked at the exact same wallet, as well as looked online) and there are some things (the stiching around the edges, the zipper part, the "c"'s) that are NOT the same. And this is cause for concern, because I paid alot of money for that wallet. Now I'm not saying any of this is your fault, you may not have known, but we have cause to believe the wallet is not authentic. And she did use it for only a couple days, but she kept it in her purse. It is still in the condition in which you sent it. If you refuse a refund because you find wear (which you won't) then I will contact someone about this, because we are convinced you sold us a replica wallet as an authentic one. "

*And to make matters worse, someone left him feedback with the SAME wallet and it says "Fast shipping. Authenticity?" So someone else is questioning it too!*

*So far he has not written me back. But if he doesn't issue a refund, what should I do? I payed through paypal. Should I contact Ebay and have them make him offer a refund? This is a breach of ebay TOS if he sold me a fake wallet as authentic. I posted picutures of the wallet he sold me, and a real one. You can see the differences!! There is no doubt in my mind this wallet is NOT authentic after comparing. *

*This is also upsetting because he is selling SO many of these AND he clearly plans on RESELLING this one as authentic!!!*

*THIS IS THE REAL ONE. NOTICE THE DOUBLE STITCHING AROUND THE EDGE? ALSO NOTICE THE ZIPPER.*






*THIS IS THE ONE I WAS SOLD. NOTICE THE DOUBLE STITCH IS NOT THERE. IT'S ONE SINGLE STITCH. ALSO, IT SEEMS TO ME THAT THERE IS SOMETHING OFF ABOUT THE TAN AREA AROUND THE "C'S" BUT IT COULD JUST BE ME LOL*






*ALSO as you can see, the very top credit card slot is much bigger than that of the authentic wallet.*






*AND YOU CAN SLIGHTLY SEE THE ZIPPER IN THE PICTURE. JUST ENOUGH TO TELL IT'S NOT THE SAME. ALEX SAYS IT'S NOT THE SAME AND SHE HAS THE WALLET RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER.*


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 21, 2006)

If you bought it through PayPal, then you can dispute it through PayPal. When you open a dispute, you say that the item was listed as AUTHENTIC and the wallet is not. If you can get a letter from an authorized Coach store saying it is NOT a coach wallet, all the better. Start that claim NOW, today, for this. Don't bother with the seller anymore. Just do it through PayPal. And, just in case...go to the listing page and get a screen shot of the page showing the item # and the listing saying it's authentic (or print out the page). I've heard of some sellers updating the page when there's trouble.

Just forget the seller and go to PayPal, since you spent over $25 (I believe) they give you a buyers guarantee with Ebay. Just dispute.


----------



## semantje (Jul 21, 2006)

i also think its a fake... hope the guy refund you !


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a coach wallet and I believe the one you got is a fake. Sorry!

in addition like the others have said if you paid by PayPal you can dispute it and get your money back!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 21, 2006)

damn! i'd do exactly what venusgoddess said! ASAP!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a question. I opened the dispute and it's just a dispute with the seller. Should I just automatically upgrade it to an official claim (where Paypal does the invesitgatin), or let the seller make his decision and if he refuses to refund THEN upgrade it to a claim?

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* If you bought it through PayPal, then you can dispute it through PayPal. When you open a dispute, you say that the item was listed as AUTHENTIC and the wallet is not. If you can get a letter from an authorized Coach store saying it is NOT a coach wallet, all the better. Start that claim NOW, today, for this. Don't bother with the seller anymore. Just do it through PayPal. And, just in case...go to the listing page and get a screen shot of the page showing the item # and the listing saying it's authentic (or print out the page). I've heard of some sellers updating the page when there's trouble.
Just forget the seller and go to PayPal, since you spent over $25 (I believe) they give you a buyers guarantee with Ebay. Just dispute.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Ashley, make sure you have ALL correspondence from this seller! ALL of it! I whole-heartedly recommend upgrading this to an official complaint. This guy is apparently ripping people off, and it needs to be stopped ASAP! The whole thing sounds really fishy, and he apparently hasn't been on eBay long enough to learn how to scam properly (so to speak because we know there's sellers with LOTS of feedback that probably do scam).

I'd offer all correspondence to PayPal and/or eBay with this seller, as well as pictures of the authentic wallet and the one you received. Don't bother even communicating any further with this guy as long as eBay and/or PayPal are involved. Let them be the ones to be the go-between for you and this seller. Hopefully you get a full refund, and it's not too long of a tedious process! I've never had the misfortune of dealing with a wretched seller, and I hope I never do! Hmmmm, maybe we should add this to the list of bad sellers we have in the MU Forum, but note it's accessories... Just a thought! I wish you the best with the whole process sweetie, and I hope you're the one who comes out on top with a FULL refund and he ends up being banned from eBay (or at least starts having to list his auctions properly)!

I've never paid attention to Coach myself, but even I can tell that's not authentic. You're definitely right about it only having a single stitch, but I've also noticed the Cs seem to only be two whole lines rather than the pic of the authentic, which has 2 whole and 2 half lines. Not to mention, the trimming around the edges seems to be thicker on the authentic.


----------



## Jessica81 (Jul 21, 2006)

Try to get your money back before you post bad remarks about this guy. Go to Ebay and paypal! No matter what happens please post a bad comment about him when you rate him as a user.


----------



## geebers (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been lucky not to experience bad sellers like this. Please do what everyone else advised and go through paypal - which offers buyer protection. Also, you can email ebay regarding authenticity of items - that will further settle the dispute. At this point, your best bet is paypal. They will issue a refund - save ALL your correspondences and your pictures with the comparisons. Then, take it to ebay once you get your refund. Definitely get Coach to write that it is not authentic as further proof. Like Aquilah, I am not a coach fantatic and even I can tell that is a fake. The biggest giveaway is indeed the stitching (in fact almost EVERY website touts that as a way to spot a fake). http://reviews.ebay.com/Spotting-Fak...:-1:LISTINGS:3

I hope you get this resolved quickly. I am positive you will get your refund back but I am sending vibes that it happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know anything about Coach, but that honestly looks like a fake. I hope that you get a full refund, and I hope ebay bans this person for selling fakes!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* Yeah, I don't know anything about Coach, but that honestly looks like a fake. I hope that you get a full refund, and I hope ebay bans this person for selling fakes! Well, I don't think he can be banned just because he sells fakes (others sell them too), but I think the major difference is he's lying about selling authentic items. That might be the bigger reason for banning him.


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 21, 2006)

UM, Honey....NAIL HIM TO THE WALL!!!

RIP HIM A NEW ONE THE SIZE OF A COACH WALLET!!


----------



## vickih (Jul 21, 2006)

i would do exactly what they all said and file a dispute with paypal.

he has to prove that the wallet is authentic especially if he listed it as authentic.

paypal will go your way. do it. don't be scared. sellers think that we are sometimes stupid and should just take whatever crap they tell us. If he had written fake on the item, then there isn't an issue, but he didn't. Go for it.

vicki


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Dispute it!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 22, 2006)

That really looks like a fake....I would def dispute it...


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 22, 2006)

The seller sucks! I totally agree with everyone that you should file an official complaint. Dispute it and get your money back!


----------



## zinn (Jul 22, 2006)

File with Paypal ASAP!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* I have a question. I opened the dispute and it's just a dispute with the seller. Should I just automatically upgrade it to an official claim (where Paypal does the invesitgatin), or let the seller make his decision and if he refuses to refund THEN upgrade it to a claim? No, do a full official claim. Usually what that other function is for is for shipping disputes. Say you paid for the wallet 2 weeks ago and still haven't received that wallet. Then you would open a complaint to let the seller know that you are doing this. At that point, the seller can write back and say that it was shipped, whatever. However, in your situation, you've got the merchandise and it's not as described (did you print out/screen shot that listing page??) and you want your money back. Keep all of the correspondence and just go for a full, official PayPal investigation.


----------



## eric (Jul 22, 2006)

i would looove to order some things off of ebay but this is what scares me.. you never really know what youre getting and if the person is honest.. i hope it works out for you.. make sure you let us know how it goes!!! good luck


----------



## Pauline (Jul 22, 2006)

Good Luck.


----------



## daisy mckitten (Jul 25, 2006)

I had a similar problem but got my money back from ebay. I currently have the police onto him. As someone else put it NAIL HIM TO THE WALL.


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 25, 2006)

Just as a FYI, I also got ripped off ny a fake bag and I have come to learn that 95% of designer merchanise on Ebay is FAKE! The fakes have gotten better than they used to. Just because it says "100% Authentic" in the description doesnt mean it is AND just because the person has almost perfect feedback doesnt mean he/she is selling authentic stuff (some people have NO idea they have a fake). If the price seems to good to be true, it is. Time for you to file a claim against the seller. You've dealt with enough grief.


----------

